# RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC



## globe trekker (Mar 17, 2010)

I am not familiar with the 2009 IRC, so please overlook my un-educated state of mind.

Can someone on here please identify which section [ in the 2009 IRC  ] actually requires

the RFS's to be installed in SFR?

Thanks!    

.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC


```
SECTION R313AUTOMATIC FIRE SPRINKLER SYSTEMS R313.1 Townhouse automatic fire sprinkler systems. An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in townhouses. Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall not be required when additions or alterations are made to existing townhouses that do not have an automatic residential fire sprinkler system installed. R313.1.1 Design and installation. Automatic residential fire sprinkler systems for townhouses shall be designed and installed in accordance with Section P2904. R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire systems. Effective January 1, 2011, an automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two- family dwellings. Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall not be required for additions or alterations to existing buildings that are not already provided with an automatic residential sprinkler system. R313.2.1 Design and installation. Automatic residential fire sprinkler systems shall be designed and installed in accordance with Section P2904 or NFPA 13D.
```


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

Thanks Coug Dad!    

.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

Has Washington State adopted the RFS in the 2009 IRC?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

The 2009 versions of the I-codes become effective in Washington State on July 1, 2010.  The Washington State Building Code Council determined that residential fire sprinklers should be adopted by local ordinance.

http://sbcc.wa.gov/page.aspx?nid=4


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

Globe,

The requirements are in Section P2904  Dwelling Unit Fire-Sprinker Systems.

Uncle Bob


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

Thanks Uncle Bob!

I was asked to indicate which section in the 2009 IRC actually required the RFS.

*We will not* be adopting the 2009 I-codes.    As far as the 2012 I-codes, we will

probably "amend out" the RFS requirements.

.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

313 specifies the "when required".  Section P204 specifies the "how" when it is required.


----------



## peach (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

most jurisdictions adopt it out... like they adopt arc faults out..

So why have an "international" code?


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC



> So why have an "international" code?


Excellent :!:

That's just one little diddy the mega intrests on the matter failed to understand, we will have years of new dwellings build with historic reductions in fire safety all in the guise of well we got it in there and eventually everyone will catch on...JMHO


----------



## High Desert (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

"historic reductions in fire safety"?


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

Evolutions in:

R311.2 for R310.1 (not to mention the allowable heights being seen in the McMansions)

R302.5.1

TR302.6

Chap 5

Chap 8

For those places that opt out of R313 without gaining back evolutionary reductions stand to lessen the fire safety and durability measures that were seen historically.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: RFS  Section  In  The  2009  IRC

Can you expand on those code section?

R311.2 for R310.1 (not to mention the allowable heights being seen in the McMansions)

*Egress doors and egress windows. These haven't been reduced.*

R302.5.1

*Are you talking about door closers? There has been no data supporting door closers.*

TR302.6

*5/8" gyp. bd. for 1/2" gyp. bd.? *

Chap 5

*???? Are you talking about engineered I-joists?*

Chap 8

*???? Again, I-joists and wood trusses?*

Old stock homes versus homes under the IRC or CABO codes:

1. They used to ballon frame buildings with openings in the walls between floors and roofs.

2. Battery operated smoke detectors or none at all. It wasn't until the 90's before we got them in every bedroom, outside of each bedroom and on each story.

3. No fireblocking or draftstopping. Older homes had a virtual maze of openings between floors, ceilings and attics. Open chases that were chimneys during a fire.

4. Lax requirements for openings from garages to dwellings.

5. Flame spread requirements have been captured in the code.

6. Bedroom egress windows have become more stringent.

7. The old rough sawn lumber they used is just as flammable as I-joists and light-weight trusses are today. Granted the metal gussett plates on trusses can be a problem in a high heat fire.

8. Old lath and plaster had more fuel loading than gypsup board does.

9. Stairway and egress door requirements have become more stringent.

10. The code limits buildings in the IRC to three stories. I've seen many, many older homes exceeding that limit.

I guess I don't see all of the reduction in safety you are talking about. I've heard the term "watered down codes" too many times without substantiation.


----------

